# head light bulbs



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

After reading all the posts on head light bulbs, I decided to go with the globalpremier.com HD5 bulbs. I had regular no-name 9004s before, so the HD5s were an improvement, but they were quite blue. Visibility on back roads was poor, the blue gives very little contrast and although the beam pattern was wide, I just wasn't that happy. Switched to Silverstars and even thought they're only 55w (compared to 85w HD5s) they are great, very white light, good beam pattern and great visibility. Highly recomended. Now my turn signal blubs look dull and brown, any recomendations for bright (matching the silverstars) white turn signal bulbs? (I think they're 1157s).


thanks


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

where did you purchase the silverstars?.. and, do they just fit into the stock plugg?.. also, will it damage the headlight casing at all?... because i need more light at night!!

thanks, nate


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

tthats my biggest concern right now...Im not going to go ahead and purchase new bulbs if I am not guaranteed I can match mu turn signals withthe same brightness....

Right now I got your basiuc hyperwhites in my heads and corners--my heads are real bright with a blue tint but my corners dont even come close...

I want a full package thats going to give me the same glow.....


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

http://www.brightheadlights-hid.com/silverstar-xenon-headlights.htm

They're just like the stock 9004s (100% legal), but just look around and many places carry them.


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

ya MP2050 I agree - I hate the look of the bright headlights (white or blue) and the dull corner lights. I did notice that when I have the turn signal on, the bright part of the blinking light is almost matching my headlights. Maybe someone knows how to modify the wiring or the bulb to be on bright then dim while turning. Boy that didn't make much sense - hope you understand what I mean.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

webninja said:


> *http://www.brightheadlights-hid.com/silverstar-xenon-headlights.htm
> 
> They're just like the stock 9004s (100% legal), but just look around and many places carry them. *


Yeah I know everyone sells them but no one offers a matching high intensity turn signal bulb...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

but damn 50 bux a pair.. that a bit 2 rich for my blood.


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

ya they are a little pricey. About those corner lights, they have two filaments, one for parking lights (and when the headlights are on), and one for when the turn signal is on, now the turnsignal filament is a lot brighter - any way to wire the light so the turn signal filament is always on, basically reversing the way they work?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I tried this once, but it's not really possible without major mods to the whole system. When your parking lights are on, the dim filament is on, and when your turnsignal is on, the bright filament _and_ the dim filament are on, making it very bright. But if you reverse that, you go from the bright one with the parking lights to only slightly brighter with the turnsignals. It's not a big enough difference to make the turnsignal noticable at all.

I hope that made sense.

What I did is basically go Euro-style and clip the parking light wire, so the corner lights are only turnsignals. There are city lights in the headlamps to make it fully-legal with the parking lights on. Works well and looks good.


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

oh you're right about how the fillaments work. Maybe I'll try the euro light idea that you did. Wish there was a way to make the bulb turn off and on when using the turn signal, that way you could use both fillaments on for parking lights and off on off on for turn signals...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

There probably is a way to do it, maybe with relays. I tried using the two circuits to cancel each other out, but it farked up the whole system by kinda back-feeding power through the turnsignal circuit.'

I have Sylvania Cool Blues in my headlights and I used to have Polarg hyperwhites in the turns... matched pretty well, but I decided to go completely legal with my car, so I went back to amber up front.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I just got silverstars today, 50 bucks for a pair, so not cheap, but theyre excellent bulbs, and only like 200 kelvin cooler than xenarc standard HID's. There is a slight blue tint on them but its not noticable on the road, only when looking directly at the headlamp. I highly recommend these bulbs for anyone who doesnt have the money or plan to convert to a HID system.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

where can you buy the silverstars?.. and does it require any modification to the housing of the headlights?.. and will it damage the lens at all?..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

silverstars u can get @ kragen or autozone for about 50 bux a pair

they wont do n-e-damage 2 ur headlights or the housing or the harnesses.. 

hope this helps.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah but what about some corner bulbs to match the Siverstars--huh???

Samo-u mentioned the Polarg bulb-got any pics ot them all on????


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have the b1 hybrid ( polarg ) bulbs...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn that looks alot better than my lights --hook me up Liu....how much can I get the heads and corner bulbs for from U....Pm me the info when U can...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
You could always make an LED setup. Its easy to make, and you could just tap into the parking signal feed. Later you can still use a bulb if you want.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Well,
> You could always make an LED setup. Its easy to make, and you could just tap into the parking signal feed. Later you can still use a bulb if you want.
> 
> Seth *


I wish I knew what U meant seth but I am a technical idiot.... so please elaborate.....lol


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

yes seth please elaborate, can you just get a new bulb (LED) and drill a hole into your corner lights, wire the LED to the parking wire and get brighter corners? Is that all there is?


thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i had the eurolite headlight bulbs... and the b1 hybrid corners..

but to let u know.. they match decent but not the best.. unlike the pic.


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

I think he means the Led ligts that replace the bulb, ive seen them in autozone but they seem to come in red only. like the for brake lights.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I love my Silverstars. My friend has some H4's in his Integra and they are straight BLUE. Don't remember the brand, but they are shitty. My Silverstars don't really have a blue tint and that's what I love most. I have people flashing their brights at me all the time...but hey, I just do it back!  And I too got my Silverstar's from Autozone for I believe $18 a piece.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

18 bux a peice?!! over here they are 25 a peice.

damn hook it up !


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Anybody know anything about these???










PIAA are pose to be good bulbs right--I need corners bad!!!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i got my silverstars for $18(ea.) too, at my local Kragen Auto Parts in south sandiego


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

webninja said:


> *ya MP2050 I agree - I hate the look of the bright headlights (white or blue) and the dull corner lights. I did notice that when I have the turn signal on, the bright part of the blinking light is almost matching my headlights. Maybe someone knows how to modify the wiring or the bulb to be on bright then dim while turning. Boy that didn't make much sense - hope you understand what I mean. *


No man.. i know exactly what you are talking about.. and i was about to say the same thing.. see.. the bulbs are the same bright white with tint of blue at night.. but the thing is its not bright enough for the parking lamp coil.. it IS however bright for the turn Coil.. reason for this is to make your turn signal noticable.. its probably a leagal thing.. anyways.. i think that if you could take that turn signal coil of the bulb and make it or switch the hots.. you could do it.. i wouldnt F*&k with my wireing.. but ill bet that if you take your hot wires.. and switch them.. the constant hot would be your parking lamp coil instead of the current Turn signal.. only i dont know how visablity would be at night with the parking lamps on and using a turn signal.. just an idea..


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

PIAA's are the shit.. if you want to pay the money for them.. i dont know about color.. but i do know about quality.. and longetivity.. and i can garandamnty it that those bulbs will last longer than the other brands.. but then again.. like i said.. you usually get what you pay for.. and to you guys talking about the silver stars.. i didnt know that they made a 9004 bulb i thought that they only made h4's?and not that i like getting stuff from the local autozone because that alone sounds really ricey.. but.. i do know that they, APC now makes city lights for city driving.. so like someone said earlier.. just stick those in with the parking lamps.. and it should get brighter.. but then again. remember the whole turn signal factor.. and will it be noticably blinking still.. if not.. look out for the staties!


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

the APC fog lamps are halo/devil eye fogs too, with adjustable colors, kinda ricey (as much as I hate to use that goddamn term) but i could definitely see it having its benefits on cars with certain colors of paint.


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

u cant switch the leads in the corner light from parkin lite to signal and signal to parkin lite it will back feed into the rest of the system which will cause the signals in the rear to light up and not work at all and ur instrument panel turn indicators will stay lit, posibly burning up something. now im not sayin it ISNT possible , it is possible , but theres a bit of extensive wiring to do so ...


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

what does B1 Hybrid mean, i heard a lot of people having these on their corner lights, are they just the part number like 9004 is to a sentras headlight bulb? or are they a kind of an upgrade?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it a bulb brand name... for corner bulbs and also another name for them are polargs for headlights.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

how come silverstars are cost too much in some areas in cali? i got mine for 50 bucks. they do offer a 10 rebate though...can't find the stupid receipt though..sucks!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey san fran... what email me ur addy.. ill send u my coupon if i can find it.


----------

